
The immigrant story behind Reddit and thousands more from Redditors - kn0thing
https://www.reddit.com/r/blog/comments/5r43td/an_open_letter_to_the_reddit_community/?depth=1
======
rick_perez
"President Trump’s recent executive order is not only potentially
unconstitutional, but deeply un-American. We are a nation of immigrants, after
all. In the tech world,"

We are a nation of immigrants. Trump didn't institute a Muslim ban. He
instituted a temporary ban from 7 specific countries for 90 days. This is only
until we have a better vetting system.

Obama did something similar in 2009 when he temporarily banned Iraqi citizens
for 6 months. I didn't hear a peep out of anyone. Why?

The only flaw I see in his executive order is the fact that he didn't give
anyone enough time to implement it and it caused compete chaos. There also
should have been some exemptions for travelers or green card holders.

I have many friends that are legal, US citizens and came to the US through
legitimate means. Glorifying illegal immigration is a slap in the face to all
the people that went through all of the proper channels to get citizenship.

"Right now, Lady Liberty’s lamp is dimming"

It's not. It's getting brighter. We finally have a president that cares about
the citizens of this country. I feel like many immigrants that do come here
don't really love the country that they are calling their new home.

If I wore a "Make America Great Again" hat in public, I would risk getting
spit on and beat up. The real brown-shirt fascists are the anti-trump fanatics
that won't actually have a civil debate and use violence towards people they
don't like.

When there is a seemingly civil debate, fascists on social media will attempt
to destroy the person's personal life and get them fired from their job or
boycott their company and put them out of business.

